# What day- grade did you have put back



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

On my first go I had two grade 3 (8 cell) eggs put back on day 3 -the clinic grade 1 as excellent-4 as poor


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

On my 1 and only cycle i had a 5 day blast x


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

on my first and only cycle due to bfp i had 2 put back at grade 2, 7cell and grade 2, 7cell+ on a day 3 transfur and am now 16 weeks pregnent with twins xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ya

First cycle, 3 day ET grade 1... BFN
Second cycle, 2 day ET grade 2... BFN
Third cycle, 5 day ET, low grade blast... BFP (mc)
Forth cycle, 3 day ET grade 1... BFN
Fifth cycle, 3 days ET grade 1.. BFN

A friend had a grade 3/4 (1 being the best) and had a son! I dont believe grades count for anything. 
Good luck xxx


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

I had transferred 1x grade 1, 9 cell, day 3 ...bfn... I then froze 2 embies and had transferred 1 x grade 1, 8 cell (defrosted but from day 3) and got my bfp

K

X


----------

